# Huevos Poblanos anyone?



## walle (Sep 12, 2010)

Following my last post, I decided to whip up some huevos polbanos this morning.

Poblanos and anaheim's canoed


Chopped the tops and mixed with breakfast sausage


Sprayed and coated with garlic and BP, then filled with egg.

Goal was to break a whole egg, fill with sausage, then grill.
Result... most of my peppers were too small for a whole egg and an adequate amount of sausage, I also found that the whole egg didn't fill all the nooks and crannies as good as a beaten egg.

Future process - beat eggs, pour over pepper stuffed with sausage.





On the grill..




Took a little longer... probably because I ran outta gas and had to deal with all of that, also making sure that the eggs were DONE! Guessing about 15 minutes on medium heat.

Here they are with the cheese added at the end.





And my breakfast


Whole egg pob in front, beaten egg peppers in the back - tasted the same fine goodness, just look different. Very good results, I'll be doing these again.

Thanks for checking out my post!
Tracey

/ message  sig


----------



## dave54 (Sep 12, 2010)

that looks awful good!!!


----------



## meateater (Sep 12, 2010)

Hmmmm. With the stem on like that I could eat them on my drive to work. Darn those look tasty.


----------



## ak1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice! I'd eat them.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks excellent Tracey!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 13, 2010)

Great Job Tracey.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Tracey

Like I said on the other site this is on our to do next weekend list

You rock man


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2010)

Those look AWESOME Tracey! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They look like little Kayaks--Some are even "Tandem" Kayaks!

Awesome!

Bear


----------



## bassman (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for a great idea, Tracey!  I'll bet those would be good wrapped in a tortilla with some Stoke's Green Chile sauce.


----------



## venture (Sep 13, 2010)

Very interesting twist.  I will be trying these soon!


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 13, 2010)

fanatstic!! Im thinking ranchero sauce now!!


----------



## walle (Sep 13, 2010)

Bassman said:


> Thanks for a great idea, Tracey!  I'll bet those would be good wrapped in a tortilla with some Stoke's Green Chile sauce.


.... yeah, but then you would wrap ice cream in a tortilla and cover it with Stokes... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... however, DANG IT!~ I wish I would have thought of that.

Thanks everyone for look'en and my cook'en!


----------



## bassman (Sep 14, 2010)

WALLE said:


> .... yeah, but then you would wrap ice cream in a tortilla and cover it with Stokes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wntrlnd (Sep 21, 2010)

ok, this comment is late, but *mi gusto *those huevos poblanos!

awesome job!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 21, 2010)

I know that this thread is monthes old but it's the first time that I have seen it and that looks awesome and one great idea too. Gudos to Tracey.


----------



## chefrc (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorrry so late. But being a chilihead myself I can say but one thing "Walle you are the best"!!!!! *I'm gonna burn that up. *Sorry a little chilihead humor I couldn't resist. Great job walle


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice way to use poblanos, my compliments Tracey.


----------



## itsmetimd (Sep 26, 2010)

What a great idea.  Thanks for all the posts here you guys, I'm making a list of new things to try.


----------



## webowabo (Jun 30, 2011)

just curious, did you take the skins off before or take them straight to the grill top?


----------



## kydave (Sep 25, 2011)

webowabo said:


> just curious, did you take the skins off before or take them straight to the grill top?




I was wondering the same thing. Skins on?

This is something I'm definitely going to try. (Too bad the whole egg didn't worked, that looked like a great idea.)


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 25, 2011)

Yummy it looks great


----------



## billyj571 (Sep 26, 2011)

Great Job .


----------



## alaskanbear (Sep 26, 2011)

OH goodness me, dont those look delicious!!  Love the way you brought them all together. 

RIch


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 27, 2011)

Those look incredible! I am gonna have to try this.


----------

